# Google Chrome Dragged Into Internet Censorship Fight



## retrogamer (Feb 6, 2015)

This is why I wish the Presto engine weren't dead, there are too many eggs in the (subject to the U.S. legal system) Chrome/Chromium basket right now.


> Google's lawsuit against Mississippi State Attorney General Jim Hood is a crucial case for the future of SOPA-like Internet filters in the U.S. This week Digital Citizens Alliance, Stop Child Predators and others voiced their support for the Attorney General, suggesting that Google Chrome should be censored as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More at TorrentFreak - https://torrentfreak.com/google-chrome-dragged-internet-censorship-fight-150205/


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 7, 2015)

In my opinion, the basic concept that if a tool can be used for illegal purposes, then there is reason to make it illegal, is not one that can be argued on an intellectual level. I'm not entirely convinced that a distinction between browsers, box cutters, and chopsticks can logically be made here. /2¢


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 7, 2015)

This makes no sense at all and it's obvious comments by people who are clueless what they're talking about. Targeting Chrome as a problem while ignoring every other browser that does the same thing is the obvious example.


----------

